# Information posted in K9data



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

In the future, you are going to start seeing a lot fewer entries in K9data in the future that are not verifiable in the OFA database _IF_ the dog has produced offspring. Frankly, I am tired of dealing with them, and the database owner never intended for K9data to be the "source" repository for that information. So at least for the "Big 4", if it isn't in OFA.org, that information is going to start being removed from K9data as we come across it. For Canadian dogs that should have had hips and elbows done after OVC quit, the same will apply. We understand that the GRCC Code of Ethics does not require that breeders to wait until 24 months, but if the information isn't in OFA, we have no way to verify that information.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm a little new to all this and not sure I'm following what you are saying. If info. is on OFA, it will no longer be linked to k9data unless there is offspring?
And GRCC Coe does not require breeders to wait until 24 months for hip & elbow? Or is it prelims will not be linked to k9data?

Sorry to sound so dense but confused.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For example, I did prelims on my 11 month old bc he had a soft tiissue injury of the shoulder, and I wanted to take a peak to verify the vet was correct and no elbow issue. I sent them to OFA on the "might as well" policy. He had Hips Good, Elbows normal, but OFA wont post at that age. I dont think I bothered to put it on k9data, but if I did,,that would be a good example of what is driving you nuts? (lol!). Checking now! Checked- nope never put it up, so just eye clearance that IS linked to OFA.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

So verifiable data will continue to be linked to OFA, got it. But other stuff like cause of death will remain.... ahhhh, got it. This should make it easier for people to research, if it's not on OFA it won't have a false entry on k9data. That's a good thing but lots of clean up. 

Thank you, I was lost!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

This will only apply to dogs that we know have been bred. 

We are trying to get people to stop entering prelims, and then breeding the dog, and expecting us to leave that information in K9data. 

We are trying to get people to stop entering "clear" for eye and heart, and nothing else. If it can't be verified on the OFA website, then it will be removed.

She never intended for K9data to be the source for health information, especially the Big 4 (hips, elbows, eyes, and heart). If the dog has been bred, and there is something entered in those fields, then we will expect to find that information on the OFA website.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

BlazenGR said:


> . . . We understand that the GRCC Code of Ethics does not require that breeders to wait until 24 months, but if the information isn't in OFA, we have no way to verify that information.


I'm not understanding this. I thought the COE required hip and elbow clearances at no less than 24 months. I just did a quick look and it seems like that's what it says. Or are you just saying that the COE doesn't prohibit doing preliminaries?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

You are correct. However, that does not keep people from breeding on prelims, but the database owner isn't going to condone it, and the vast majority of prelim claims are never published on the OFA website (over 12 months, with permanently identified (and verified), and owner initials the authorization block to release all results).


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! This is great news. Thank you so much for the work you all put into this great resource.:You_Rock_


----------

